# probleme demarrage windows7 sous bootcamp



## malika123 (18 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour 

mon probleme est comme suit depuis presque trois mois, jai fait une mise a niveau sur mon imac vers high sierra tout allait bien, le jour ou je decide de lancer ma session windows7 installaer sur partition bootcamp il m'affiche disk error j'ai tenté une reparation systeme celà n'a pas marché, j'ai fait une nouvelle installation sans passer par le formatage tout se passe bien mais une fois que le systeme redemarre pour terminer l'installation il revient sur disk error, toujours meme probleme .


s'il vous plait quelqu'un aurait une idée afin que je puisse resoudre ce probleme je suis coincée depuis trois mois disk error press ctrl alt supp to restart/


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> s'il vous plait quelqu'un aurait une idée afin que je puisse resoudre ce probleme je suis coincée depuis trois mois disk error press ctrl alt supp to restart/


C'est irréparable, une partition Windows dans un disque d'un Mac, n'a pas le même comportement, car il n'y a pas de BIOS et c'est macOS au démarrage qui doit gérer le boot pour macOS et Windows. Le fait de passer à macOS High Sierra a assurément modifié la structure de démarrage. Est-ce que sous macOS tu es passé au format APFS ?


----------



## malika123 (18 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> C'est irréparable, une partition Windows dans un disque d'un Mac, n'a pas le même comportement, car il n'y a pas de BIOS et c'est macOS au démarrage qui doit gérer le boot pour macOS et Windows. Le fait de passer à macOS High Sierra a assurément modifié la structure de démarrage. Est-ce que sous macOS tu es passé au format APFS ?


certainement j'ai pas fait attention, mais comment puis je regler le probleme de la session windows, existe une methode pour reparer? merci.


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> certainement j'ai pas fait attention, mais comment puis je regler le probleme de la session windows, existe une methode pour reparer? merci.


Relis ma réponse #2. Le boot de démarrage que macOS gère pour macOS et Windows est corrompu et tu ne peux rien faire, d'autant plus que ta version de Windows 7 exige une copie d'un DVD. Même si tu insères ce DVD il ne te sera pas possible de faire quoi ce soit, relis : le boot de démarrage que macOS gère est corrompu et impossible d'en faire la réparation. Tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de supprimer la partition Windows et de recommencer.


----------



## malika123 (18 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Relis ma réponse #2. Le boot de démarrage que macOS gère pour macOS et Windows est corrompu et tu ne peux rien faire, d'autant plus que ta version de Windows 7 exige une copie d'un DVD. Même si tu insères ce DVD il ne te sera pas possible de faire quoi ce soit, relis : le boot de démarrage que macOS gère est corrompu et impossible d'en faire la réparation. Tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de supprimer la partition Windows et de recommencer.


Donc je dois formater la partition avec la nouvelle extension que supporte macOS avant je dois recopier tous mes fichiers important, merci grand merci.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Donc je dois formater la partition avec la nouvelle extension que supporte macOS avant je dois recopier tous mes fichiers important, merci grand merci.


Dans un premier temps on peut tester quelque chose. Tu télécharges/installes *GPT fdisk*, ça ne s'affichera pas dans le dossier Applications, mais ajoutera des fonctions au Terminal que tu lanceras. Tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Ton mot de passe sera demandé, il faudra le taper en aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas et valider de nouveau avec la touche Entrée. Il aura ce type de fenêtre...




...histoire de voir comment est la table MBR.


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Dans un premier temps on peut tester quelque chose. Tu télécharges/installes *GPT fdisk*, ça ne s'affichera pas dans le dossier Applications, mais ajoutera des fonctions au Terminal que tu lanceras. Tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ```
> sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
> ...


Bonjour

j'ai appliqué a la lettre la commande ci joint capture ecran




```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> j'ai appliqué a la lettre la commande ci joint capture ecran


A la suite de la mise à jour vers macOS High Sierra, il y a bien eu une modification de la Table MBR qui est repassée en hybrid. Tu vas suivre très exactement les manipulations de ce message #2 tu relances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
...et tu suis les indications jusqu'à la redemande de la commande...

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
...et redonner le résultat. Ça n'affectera pas macOS High Sierra. Si elle est bien passée en *protective*, redémarre et vois ce qu'il se passe avec la partition Windows. Mais ce sera sans aucune garantie.


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> A la suite de la mise à jour vers macOS High Sierra, il y a bien eu une modification de la Table MBR qui est repassée en hybrid. Tu vas suivre très exactement les manipulations de ce message #2 tu relances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ```
> sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
> ...


apparement il y'a quelque chose qui cloche dans mon MBR qui semble toujours hybride ou l'impossibilite d"ecrire et ci joint copie d'ecran 




une partie aussi du code il me semble qu'il y'a beaucoup a faire????


```
Command (? for help): p
Disk /dev/disk0: 1953525168 sectors, 931.5 GiB
Sector size (logical): 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): FAEB8757-D5CF-4645-B206-1EC281BA30AC
Partition table holds up to 128 entries
Main partition table begins at sector 2 and ends at sector 33
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 1953525134
Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries
Total free space is 3405 sectors (1.7 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1              40          409639   200.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition
   2          409640      1559003431   743.2 GiB   AF00  Customer
   3      1559003432      1560272967   619.9 MiB   AB00  Recovery HD
   4      1560274944      1953523711   187.5 GiB   0700  BOOTCAMP

Command (? for help): x

Expert command (? for help): n

Expert command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Unable to open device '/dev/disk0' for writing! Errno is 1! Aborting write!
```


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> A la suite de la mise à jour vers macOS High Sierra, il y a bien eu une modification de la Table MBR qui est repassée en hybrid. Tu vas suivre très exactement les manipulations de ce message #2 tu relances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ```
> sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
> ...


J'ai réglé le problème de MBR


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> J'ai réglé le problème de MBR


Tiens, tiens et comment ? Sinon, as-tu accès à la partition Windows ? Si c'était le cas, tu l'aurais mentionné. Par contre, vu que tu as une version de Windows 7 qui ne peut s'installer que depuis un DVD, est-ce que tu peux faire, soit une réparation, soit une réinstallation par dessus ? Quel type de message est-il mentionné ?

Si ce problème persiste, il serait intéressant que notre ami macomaniac fasse un petit passage par ici et te fasses faire un petit contrôle de la structure de ton disque dur.


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tiens, tiens et comment ? Sinon, as-tu accès à la partition Windows ? Si c'était le cas, tu l'aurais mentionné. Par contre, vu que tu as une version de Windows 7 qui ne peut s'installer que depuis un DVD, est-ce que tu peux faire, soit une réparation, soit une réinstallation par dessus ? Quel type de message est-il mentionné ?
> 
> Si ce problème persiste, il serait intéressant que notre ami macomaniac fasse un petit passage par ici et te fasses faire un petit contrôle de la structure de ton disque dur.


je l'ai fait juste je devais parametrer le csrutil qui etait activé, il fallait de le desactiver, en mode super user, une fois fait j'ai redemarer mon mac, et ayant effectuer toutes les demarches j'ai pu reparer le MBR  chose importante, pour la reparation de windows7 ça ne marche pas je ne sais pourquoi , pour la reinstallation, tout se passe bien mais l'etape ou il redemarre pour appliquer et continuer j'ai un echec pourquoi? je ne sais pas?

j'aimerais bien que notre ami macomaniac fasse un petit passage celà m'aidera certainement a debloquer le probleme merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je l'ai fait juste je devais parametrer le csrutil qui etait activé, il fallait de le desactiver, en mode super user


Ah oui, je n'y avais pas pensé étant donné que dans mes Mac c'est toujours désactivé, bon il va falloir que je le précise dans mes autres messages.


malika123 a dit:


> pour la reinstallation, tout se passe bien mais l'etape ou il redemarre pour appliquer et continuer j'ai un echec pourquoi? je ne sais pas?


Tu veux dire que la réinstallation se fait correctement ? Si oui, une fois l'écran mentionnant un redémarrage, éjecte très rapidement le DVD et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *malika
*
Puisque tu m'invites dans ton fil > me voici.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affiche l'identifiant de modèle de ton Mac

Poste le retour (uniquement dans des fenêtres de code - les retours du *terminal*).

- et question : pourquoi tiens-tu à rédémarrer Windows-7 (obsolète dans son mode de démarrage) au lieu d'installer Windows-10 ?​


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *malika
> *
> Puisque tu m'invites dans ton fil > me voici.
> 
> ...


bonsoir pour le code je le ferais prochainement car là je suis chez moi probleme imac de bureau.j'ai un imac 2011 27" le numero de serie je vous le communique prochainement.

pour la version de windows7 s'il existe le version 10 ça sera encore mieux il me semble et si moyen de m'aider alors ça sera genial!!!! Merci de bon coeur.


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, je n'y avais pas pensé étant donné que dans mes Mac c'est toujours désactivé, bon il va falloir que je le précise dans mes autres messages.
> 
> Tu veux dire que la réinstallation se fait correctement ? Si oui, une fois l'écran mentionnant un redémarrage, éjecte très rapidement le DVD et vois ce qu'il se passe.


Je ferais ça dans les jours avenir car le imac est dans mon bureau.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> pour la version de windows7 s'il existe le version 10 ça sera encore mieux il me semble et si moyen de m'aider alors ça sera genial!!!! Merci de bon coeur.


Alors prends le temps de lire très attentivement les messages en tête de cette section... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/ ...et surtout les 3 premiers messages. Vu que la Table MBR est passée en *protective* tu devrais pouvoir parvenir à tes fins sans trop de problèmes.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu confirmes que ton iMac est de 2011 ? -->

- si c'est le cas > alors tu ne peux pas installer Windows-10 directement (seulement en mise-à-niveau interne depuis un Windows-7 ou Windows-8 démarré). Donc soit il te faut réinstaller un Windows-7 démarrable > soit installer un Windows-8 .​


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Alors prends le temps de lire très attentivement les messages en tête de cette section... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/ ...et surtout les 3 premiers messages. Vu que la Table MBR est passée en *protective* tu devrais pouvoir parvenir à tes fins sans trop de problèmes.


Merci je ne saurais dire plus, vraiment c'est tres gentil pour le MBR c'est fait etape finie, reste juste probleme de windows certainement il sera reglé, merci de bon coeur.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> - si c'est le cas > alors tu ne peux pas installer Windows-10 directement (seulement en mise-à-niveau interne depuis un Windows-7 ou Windows-8 démarré). Donc soit il te faut réinstaller un Windows-7 démarrable > soit installer un Windows-8


Négatif, j'ai fait pire lis donc ceci, la fin #7 et remonte au début du message.


----------



## malika123 (19 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu confirmes que ton iMac est de 2011 ? -->
> 
> - si c'est le cas > alors tu ne peux pas installer Windows-10 directement (seulement en mise-à-niveau interne depuis un Windows-7 ou Windows-8 démarré). Donc soit il te faut réinstaller un Windows-7 démarrable > soit installer un Windows-8 .​


Justement je pense a faire une mise a niveau, certainement y'avait des bugs dans ma version windows7 Merci encore.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Justement je pense a faire une mise a niveau, certainement y'avait des bugs dans ma version windows7 Merci encore.


Il faut prendre le temps de tout lire, par exemple cette réponse #20 et aller lire, lire et relire les 3 messages en tête de la section Windows sur Mac, dans laquelle tu as rédigé ton message. 

De plus, officiellement Microsoft ne propose plus le fichier .exe qui permettait de faire la mise à niveau gratuitement de Windows 7 vers Windows 10, ça n'existe plus !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2019)

D'après le témoignagne de *Locke* > il faudrait alors que *Malika* tente d'installer Windows-10 -->

- lequel est un OS qui boote prioritairement en mode *UEFI* (et marginalement en mode *Legacy*). Càd. par le processus suivant : programme interne *EFI* > lecture d'une table *GPT* sur l'en-tête du disque (lui décrivant en mode *GPT* la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP*) > exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* d'un démarreur new-age = *bootmgr.efi*.​
- comme il y a toujours sur Mac en parallèle de la table *GPT* (qui occupe les blocs *1* à *33* du début du disque) > une table *MBR* alternative sur le seul bloc *0* (= 1er bloc) du disque => afin de ne pas faire d'ombrage au boot *UEFI* de Windows il faut que cette table *MBR* soit strictement de type *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Il s'agit d'une table *MBR* ne comportant qu'un seul descripteur > lequel affecte le type *EFI* (code = *0xEE*) à la totalité des blocs du disque à partir du n°*1* jusqu'au dernier).​
----------

Mais s'il est question de réinstaller Windows-7 > alors la situation est totalement changée -->

- car c'est un OS uniquement de type "*Legacy*" (héritage). Càd. démarrant via le processus suivant : programme interne *BIOS* > lecture d'une table *MBR* lui décrivant en mode *MBR* la partition *BOOTCAMP* > exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* d'un démarreur vieille école = *bootmgr*.​
- le *BIOS* est assuré par l'*EFI* > laquelle est capable d'émuler un *BIOS* dans le temps du boot pour booter un OS Windows de type *Legacy* (implémentation par les ingénieurs de la ).​
- pour ce qui est de la table de partition *MBR* uniquement lisible par le *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* --> alors il faut à toute force que la table *MBR* du bloc *0* soit une *HMBR* (et absolument pas une *PMBR*). Car une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) est une table *MBR* décrivant au plus *3* des partitions du disque (copiées pour leurs localisations de la *GPT* parallèle - d'où le nom d'hybride : table *MBR* hybridée des localisations *GPT* des partitions) > ce d'après l'encodage *MBR* (ainsi : la partition *BOOTCAMP* doit être à toute force affectée d'un type *0x07* et d'un *** = *bootable flag* la déclarant démarrable par le descripteur *MBR*).​
- pour tous les OS Mac de la série *OS X* (jusqu'à El Capitan compris) > un mécanisme logique faisait que : dès la création d'une partition de type Windows sur le disque (type *MS_DOS_FAT* ou type *Microsoft Basic Data*  ou type *Windows_NTFS*) => alors la *PMBR* par défaut du bloc *0* se trouvait automatiquement convertie à une *HMBR* décrivant *3* des partitions du disque (dont la partition de type Windows). Ce mécanisme logique a été abandonné dès le 1er de la série *macOS* (= Sierra). Alors la création d'une partition de type Windows => n'induit jamais plus de conversion de la *PMBR* par défaut du bloc *0* => à une *HMBR*.​
- *malika* s'est évertuée (via *gdisk* de *Rod Smith*) à supprimer la *HMBR* du bloc *0* de son disque > pour la reconvertir à une *PMBR*. Ce faisant > elle a ruiné toute possiblité de démarrage d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* recelant Windows-7 > car l'*EFI* ne peut absolument pas booter cette version de Windows > qui requiert sur Mac un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* lisant un descripteur *MBR* de la partition Windows dans une *HMBR* le contenant en bonne et due forme.​
=> s'il s'agit donc de booter un OS Windows-7 recelé dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* > l'OS High Sierra de la partition *macOS* n'autorisant plus de création automatique d'une *HMBR* contenant un descripteur *MBR* de la partition *BOOTCAMP* (type *0x07* et *** = *bootable flag* + la localisation sur les blocs empruntée à la *GPT* et un rang de *1* à *3* maximum) ; alors il faut utiliser encore *gdisk* de *Rod Smith* pour recréer en bonne et due forme une *HMBR* décrivant (disons) la partition *EFI* en rang *1* (type *0xEE*) > la partition *macOS* en rang *2* (type *0xAF* s'il n'y a pas d'*apfs*) > la partition *BOOTCAMP* en rang *3* (type *0x07* et *flag **). Avec une *PMBR* => jamais aucune installation de Windows-7 ne donnera un OS démarrable.


----------



## malika123 (23 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'après le témoignagne de *Locke* > il faudrait alors que *Malika* tente d'installer Windows-10 -->
> 
> - lequel est un OS qui boote prioritairement en mode *UEFI* (et marginalement en mode *Legacy*). Càd. par le processus suivant : programme interne *EFI* > lecture d'une table *GPT* sur l'en-tête du disque (lui décrivant en mode *GPT* la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP*) > exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* d'un démarreur new-age = *bootmgr.efi*.​
> - comme il y a toujours sur Mac en parallèle de la table *GPT* (qui occupe les blocs *1* à *33* du début du disque) > une table *MBR* alternative sur le seul bloc *0* (= 1er bloc) du disque => afin de ne pas faire d'ombrage au boot *UEFI* de Windows il faut que cette table *MBR* soit strictement de type *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Il s'agit d'une table *MBR* ne comportant qu'un seul descripteur > lequel affecte le type *EFI* (code = *0xEE*) à la totalité des blocs du disque à partir du n°*1* jusqu'au dernier).​
> ...


Bonjour 

j'ai tenté d'installer windows8 toujours tout se passe bien je dis bien tout a la fin de l'installation quand le systeme  redemarre j'ai un ecran noir avec le cursseur qui clignote et ça reste a ce stade je ne comprend plus rien, 

quand j'ai redemaré mon mac lancé utilitaire de disque et tenté une restauration a partir du dvd original je precise j'ai acheté la licence de windows7 IL M'AFFICHE 

The volume on device "/dev/disk1" is not of type Apple_HFS or Apple_UFS

la restauration a echoué alors s'il vous plait ou est la solution ci joint capture écran.

.


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> j'ai tenté d'installer windows8 toujours tout se passe bien je dis bien tout a la fin de l'installation quand le systeme redemarre j'ai un ecran noir avec le cursseur qui clignote et ça reste a ce stade je ne comprend plus rien,


Donc toujours le même problème qui est la non-reconnaissance par macOS de la Table MBR qui n'est pas correcte.


malika123 a dit:


> quand j'ai redemaré mon mac lancé utilitaire de disque et tenté une restauration a partir du dvd original je precise j'ai acheté la licence de windows7 IL M'AFFICHE
> 
> The volume on device "/dev/disk1" is not of type Apple_HFS or Apple_UFS


Et il y a cette confirmation du problème précédent.


malika123 a dit:


> la restauration a echoué alors s'il vous plait ou est la solution ci joint capture écran.


La *Restauration* depuis Utilitaire de disque ne fonctionne que pour macOS, mais en aucun cas pour faire une tentative d'une restauration pour une version de Windows ! Là c'est un peu le jeu de massacre dans la Table MBR et la structure de ton disque dur interne. Un conseil arrête et fait les réparations de la structure du disque dur interne via les conseils de macomaniac.

Dans ton cas de figure, tu peux très bien installer Windows 10, mais en suivant impérativement ce que je mentionne en commençant en premier par... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1903-avec-macosdeuxieme-alternative.1320517/ ...histoire d'avoir une clé USB d'installation de Windows 10, puis en suivant scrupuleusement cet autre message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ows-10-1903-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1320519/ ...mais à la base il faut impérativement que la Table MBR retrouve son état initial en mode hybrid faute d'un échec total.


----------



## malika123 (23 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Donc toujours le même problème qui est la non-reconnaissance par macOS de la Table MBR qui n'est pas correcte.
> 
> Et il y a cette confirmation du problème précédent.
> 
> ...


a savoir si je peux recuperer l'etat initial de mbr je tente des commandes et je verrais , merci.


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> a savoir si je peux recuperer l'etat initial de mbr je tente des commandes et je verrais , merci.


Tu as bien lu que pour la création d'une clé USB de démarrage pour Windows, qu'il faille impérativement utiliser un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle sous Windows, pour télécharger le fichier .iso pour Windows ? Faute de quoi, en utilisant le fichier .iso pour macOS ce sera un échec total. Ce n'est pas sans raison si je te mentionne depuis un moment de lire les messages épinglés en tête de cette même section... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/


----------



## malika123 (23 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as bien lu que pour la création d'une clé USB de démarrage pour Windows, qu'il faille impérativement utiliser un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle sous Windows, pour télécharger le fichier .iso pour Windows ? Faute de quoi, en utilisant le fichier .iso pour macOS ce sera un échec total. Ce n'est pas sans raison si je te mentionne depuis un moment de lire les messages épinglés en tête de cette même section... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/


J'ai recuperé le MBR hybrid ci joint le code 


```
xxxxx-iMac:~ xxxxxx$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r h

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): 1 4
b    use backup GPT header (rebuilding main)
c    load backup partition table from disk (rebuilding main)
d    use main GPT header (rebuilding backup)
e    load main partition table from disk (rebuilding backup)
f    load MBR and build fresh GPT from it
g    convert GPT into MBR and exit
h    make hybrid MBR
i    show detailed information on a partition
l    load partition data from a backup file
m    return to main menu
o    print protective MBR data
p    print the partition table
q    quit without saving changes
t    transform BSD disklabel partition
v    verify disk
w    write table to disk and exit
x    extra functionality (experts only)
?    print this menu

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 1 4
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): y

Creating entry for GPT partition #1 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default EF): 0c
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): y

Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #3)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07): 07
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): y

Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N): n

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.

xxx-iMac:~ xxxxx$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r o

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): o

Disk size is 1953525168 sectors (931.5 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0x00000000
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1           39   primary     0xEE
   2      *             40       409639   primary     0x0C
   3      *     1560274944   1953523711   primary     0x07

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): q
```


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> J'ai recuperé le MBR hybrid ci joint le code


Quel est le résultat de...

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```
...et d'un...

```
diskutil list
```
...déjà tu peux commencer par récupérer un fichier .iso de la version de Windows 10 pour PC qui a une taille de 4,19 Go.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le résultat de...
> 
> ```
> diskutil verifyVolume /
> ...


Bonjour 

j'ai fait une grosse erreur, j'ai perdu accidentellement ma partition bootcamp je suis encore coincée si non tout est bien.


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> j'ai fait une grosse erreur, j'ai perdu accidentellement ma partition bootcamp je suis encore coincée si non tout est bien.


Malheureusement, il n'y aura aucune possibilité de faire de la récupération. Mais avec ton modèle de 2011, aucun problème comme je le mentionne d'installer une version de Windows 10 en suivant scrupuleusement tout ce je mentionne. Je dis bien scrupuleusement et dans l'ordre que je mentionne dans les messages cités.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Malheureusement, il n'y aura aucune possibilité de faire de la récupération. Mais avec ton modèle de 2011, aucun problème comme je le mentionne d'installer une version de Windows 10 en suivant scrupuleusement tout ce je mentionne. Je dis bien scrupuleusement et dans l'ordre que je mentionne dans les messages cités.


j'ai pas d'autres choix je vois bien, l'erreur est humaine non???


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'après le témoignagne de *Locke* > il faudrait alors que *Malika* tente d'installer Windows-10 -->
> 
> - lequel est un OS qui boote prioritairement en mode *UEFI* (et marginalement en mode *Legacy*). Càd. par le processus suivant : programme interne *EFI* > lecture d'une table *GPT* sur l'en-tête du disque (lui décrivant en mode *GPT* la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP*) > exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* d'un démarreur new-age = *bootmgr.efi*.​
> - comme il y a toujours sur Mac en parallèle de la table *GPT* (qui occupe les blocs *1* à *33* du début du disque) > une table *MBR* alternative sur le seul bloc *0* (= 1er bloc) du disque => afin de ne pas faire d'ombrage au boot *UEFI* de Windows il faut que cette table *MBR* soit strictement de type *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Il s'agit d'une table *MBR* ne comportant qu'un seul descripteur > lequel affecte le type *EFI* (code = *0xEE*) à la totalité des blocs du disque à partir du n°*1* jusqu'au dernier).​
> ...


Bonjour 
j'ai fait fausse manipuation croyant bien faire j'ai restauré la partition bootcamp avec clé bootable windows, moment ou j'etais epuisée fin de journée, le comble je me retrouve avec la session de windows perdue en plus je ne vois plus d'espace alloué a ma session bootcamp meme en tapat le code diskutil list 


```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            798.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

je ne vois plus mes 200go qu'occupait la partition bootcamp 
vraiment je ne sais plus quoi faire? 

merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *malika
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre à la partition de *Macintosh HD* > puis réaffiche la configuration du disque

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.

----------

Par ailleurs > je te signale que la 1ère partition (invisible) du disque -->

```
1:       Microsoft Basic Data EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


qui est la partition-Système de l'*EFI* => est actuellement corrompue dans son type : il ne doit pas être "*Microsoft Basic Data*" mais "*EFI*"

=> on s'en occupera après la récupération de l'espace libre.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *malika
> *
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


j'ai executé la commande 


```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```

voici le resultat 


```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Tu as récupéré l'espace libre. 

Mais je note que la partition de secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


ne montre plus de volume *Recovery HD*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s4 ; diskutil list disk0
```


qui tente de remonter le volume > puis réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as récupéré l'espace libre.
> 
> Mais je note que la partition de secours -->
> 
> ...


j'ai monté le volume *Recovery HD *voici  code 

```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil mount disk0s4 ; diskutil list disk0
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s4 mounted
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```

j'ai remonté le volume apres code diskutil list


```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Bon ! --> volume *Recovery HD* récupéré. Tu peux passer la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
```


qui le redémonte (après cette vérification de son existence) - puisque par défaut ce volume ne doit pas être monté.
----------

Par ailleurs > passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche => tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du disque interne > dont la restauration de la partition-Système de l'*EFI* en cas de corruption > puis réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

P.S. rafraîchis cette page pour lire mon message complet : il m'avait échappé au postage à  peine ébauché.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon ! --> volume *Recovery HD* récupéré. Tu peux passer la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil umount force disk0s4
> ...


Un petit probleme quelque part j'ai executé les deux commande a ce que je vois probleme pour le EFI
*Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map???*

avec ce message d'erreur 
*
Error: -69767: This disk doesn't contain an EFI system partition; if you want to start up your computer with this disk or include it in a RAID set, back up your data and partition this disk*


```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil umount force disk0s4
disk0s4 was already unmounted
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil repairDisk disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) Y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map
Error: -69767: This disk doesn't contain an EFI system partition; if you want to start up your computer with this disk or include it in a RAID set, back up your data and partition this disk
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Bon : à cause du faux type "*Microsoft Basic Data*" => le programme de réparation refuse d'identifier la partition n°*1* à une partition-Système de l'*EFI*.

Passe la commande informative :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité)

Poste le retour. Car l'activation du *SIP* interdit d'agir manuellement (via le *terminal*) sur la partition auxiliaire n°*1* du disque.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon : à cause du faux type "*Microsoft Basic Data*" => le programme de réparation refuse d'identifier la partition n°*1* à une partition-Système de l'*EFI*.
> 
> Passe la commande informative :
> 
> ...




```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Désactivé : parfait. Passe la commande (copie-la bien jusqu'au *disk0* final) :

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s1 --settype "EFI" ; diskutil list disk0
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* démonte le volume *EFI* (au cas où le type *Microsoft Basic Data* de sa partition aurait induit son montage) > *b)* restaure le type de la partition n°*1* à "*EFI*" > *c)* réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Désactivé : parfait. Passe la commande (copie-la bien jusqu'au *disk0* final) :
> 
> ```
> sudo diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s1 --settype "EFI" ; diskutil list disk0
> ...


en retour il me semble que ça a marché 


```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ sudo diskutil umount force disk0s1 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s1 --settype "EFI" ; diskutil list disk0
Password:
disk0s1 was already unmounted
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Unknown error: -123
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                              EFI EFI                           209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Opération réussie -->

```
1:                    EFI EFI                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


tu noteras le message d'erreur bidon : "*asr: Volume adjustment failed: Unknown error: -123*". C'est que le verbe *adjust* (et la syntaxe de commande corollaire) => constitue une option non publiquement documentée de l'utilitaire *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) - une espèce de "bêta" en somme - & par suite un segment de ce programme qui manque de finalisation. Ici : la commande fonctionne effectivement > tout en suscitant un message d'erreur "officiel" factice.


----------



## litobar71 (24 Septembre 2019)

sacrément fortiche cet




Ouroboros 1ᵉʳ




	

		
			
		

		
	
  !!


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie -->
> 
> ```
> 1:                    EFI EFI                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
> ...


est ce que le probleme n'est toujours pas resolu!!!!!!!

là il me reste a corriger probleme bootcamp avec windows en esperant y arriver, merci de bon coeur.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Tu peux redémarrer une fois > er reposter le résultat d''une commande :

```
diskutil list disk0
```


qui devrait montrer que tout est réglé.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux redémarrer une fois > er reposter le résultat d''une commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list disk0
> ...




```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Tout est en ordre -->

- tu peux replonger dans tes affres d'installation de Windows...​


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout est en ordre -->
> 
> - tu peux replonger dans tes affres d'installation de Windows...​


donc utilitaire bootcamp clé usb et image iso etc...... c'est bien ça?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Est-ce Windows-10 que tu veux installer cette fois ?


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce Windows-10 que tu veux installer cette fois ?


je pense que j'ai le choix si windos10 fait la bonne reference ok, a vous de me dire le quel est mieux compatible pour qu'il n'y est plus de bug.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

Passe encore la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


qui affiche la distribution des blocs du disque de démarrage

Poste le tableau => histoire de voir si tu as sur le bloc *0* : une *PMBR* (requise pour Windows-10) ou une *HMBR* (indue pour cet OS).


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe encore la commande :
> 
> ```
> sudo gpt show disk0
> ...




```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1951845952      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1952255592     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1953525128           7        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2019)

*PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR* --> ce qui convient pour l'installation de Windows-10.

- pour la technique de cette installation proprement dite : c'est *Locke* ton interlocuteur.​


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR* --> ce qui convient pour l'installation de Windows-10.
> 
> - pour la technique de cette installation proprement dite : c'est *Locke* ton interlocuteur.​


Grand merci sincèrement c'etait trop sympa avec vous merci de bon coeur.


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> donc utilitaire bootcamp clé usb et image iso etc...... c'est bien ça?


Non, avec l'année de ton modèle de 2011, Assistant Boot Camp impose l'utilisation d'une copie sur DVD d'une version de Windows. Or avec macOS High Sierra, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire l'installation de Windows 7 ainsi que l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso.

Donc, relis mes réponses précédentes...
1) tu peux installer une version de Windows 10 mais sans Assistant Boot Camp
2) il faut télécharger un fichier .iso qui est spécifique pour un PC... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1903-avec-macosdeuxieme-alternative.1320517/ ...et créer une clé USB d'installation. Si tu persistes avec le fichier .iso d'une version prévue pour macOS, ce sera un échec
3) installer Windows 10 en suivant scrupuleusement ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ows-10-1903-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1320519/


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, avec l'année de ton modèle de 2011, Assistant Boot Camp impose l'utilisation d'une copie sur DVD d'une version de Windows. Or avec macOS High Sierra, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire l'installation de Windows 7 ainsi que l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso.
> 
> Donc, relis mes réponses précédentes...
> 1) tu peux installer une version de Windows 10 mais sans Assistant Boot Camp
> ...


Pour le moment la partition bootcamp n'est pas du tout formaté l'espace qui lui a ete reservé a ete recuperé au systeme *macOS*; ce qui dit je dois avant tout formater la partition avant de proceder a l'installation ou dois je le faire comme pour le cas d'un pc, ou tout se fait automatique et apres telecharger *WindowsSupport.dmg.*


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Pour le moment la partition bootcamp n'est pas du tout formaté l'espace qui lui a ete reservé a ete recuperé au systeme *macOS*; ce qui dit je dois avant tout formater la partition avant de proceder a l'installation ou dois je le faire comme pour le cas d'un pc, ou tout se fait automatique et apres telecharger *WindowsSupport.dmg.*


Il me semble que je suis assez clair pourtant...


Locke a dit:


> Donc, relis mes réponses précédentes...
> 1) tu peux installer une version de Windows 10 mais sans Assistant Boot Camp
> 2) il faut télécharger un fichier .iso qui est spécifique pour un PC... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1903-avec-macosdeuxieme-alternative.1320517/ ...et créer une clé USB d'installation. Si tu persistes avec le fichier .iso d'une version prévue pour macOS, ce sera un échec
> 3) installer Windows 10 en suivant scrupuleusement ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ows-10-1903-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1320519/


...est-ce que tu suis à la lettre les étapes 2) et 3) et dans l'ordre ? Il n'y a pas à utiliser Assistant Boot Camp dans ton cas de figure.

Il te faut impérativement récupérer un fichier .iso de Windows 10 prévu pour un PC depuis un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il me semble que je suis assez clair pourtant...
> 
> ...est-ce que tu suis à la lettre les étapes 2) et 3) et dans l'ordre ? Il n'y a pas à utiliser Assistant Boot Camp dans ton cas de figure.
> 
> Il te faut impérativement récupérer un fichier .iso de Windows 10 prévu pour un PC depuis un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle.


je viens de relire et je telecharger le fichier .iso de windows 10 comme il a ete cité, Merci de bon coeur.


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je viens de relire et je telecharger le fichier .iso de windows 10 comme il a ete cité, Merci de bon coeur.


La taille de ce fichier .iso pour PC doit-être de 4,19 Go...





...ensuite tu pourras créer la clé USB de démarrage qui doit-être impérativement formatée en Table MBR dans le format FAT32. Mais je l'explique assez clairement dans le message de création.


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> La taille de ce fichier .iso pour PC doit-être de 4,19 Go...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 139271
> 
> ...


je suis entrain de telecharger


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je suis entrain de telecharger


Négatif, tu peux arrêter tout de suite le téléchargement et le mettre à la poubelle, d'autant plus que c'est une version en 32 bits pour macOS et qu'il ne faut absolument pas utiliser !

Franchement je ne dois pas assez clair, car je me pose des questions lorsque je te renvoie sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1903-avec-macosdeuxieme-alternative.1320517/ ...est-ce que tu as lu ce message du début à la fin ou je stipule...


Locke a dit:


> Si vous suivez bien, il vous faudra *impérativement* passer par *un vrai PC* pour récupérer le fichier officiel .iso pour Windows et il n'y a par contre aucune autre alternative. A vous de trouver dans votre entourage quelqu'un qui possède un PC, vous voilà prévenus.


...comment faut-il que je l'écrive ? Est-ce que tu as bien regardé les copies écrans que j'ai faites depuis une machine virtuelle de Windows 10 ?

Je mentionne aussi...


Locke a dit:


> Depuis un vrai PC et sous Windows on ne peut pas télécharger directement un fichier .iso, on doit passer par un fichier exécutable qui est *MediaCreationTool1903.exe *_(lien direct du fichier)_,


...et je pensais avoir été assez clair en réponse #60, surtout la dernière ligne ?


----------



## malika123 (24 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, tu peux arrêter tout de suite le téléchargement et le mettre à la poubelle, d'autant plus que c'est une version en 32 bits pour macOS et qu'il ne faut absolument pas utiliser !
> 
> Franchement je ne dois pas assez clair, car je me pose des questions lorsque je te renvoie sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1903-avec-macosdeuxieme-alternative.1320517/ ...est-ce que tu as lu ce message du début à la fin ou je stipule...
> 
> ...


Bon je m'excuse et merci.


----------



## malika123 (25 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR* --> ce qui convient pour l'installation de Windows-10.
> 
> - pour la technique de cette installation proprement dite : c'est *Locke* ton interlocuteur.​


Je reviens a vous car j'ai un probleme de port usb impossible d'ouvrir mes clés usb par moment la clé saffiche et au bout d'une heure elle disparait et este comme ça pendant deux trois jours, donc pas moyen de faire une clé bootable. 

j'ai vu en mode commande elle n'apparait pas :


```
xxxxxxxxx$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

et j'ai vu du coté information systeme 






j'ai vu coté SMC et NVRAM/PRAM 

rien je ne sais pas ou est le probleme sincerement merci de votre aide.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> rien je ne sais pas ou est le probleme sincerement merci de votre aide.


Pas d'autres choix que de tester avec une clé USB neuve, car une panne des ports USB dans un Mac est extrêmement rare. Depuis combien de temps tu as cette clé, quelle marque, quelle capacité ?


----------



## malika123 (25 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pas d'autres choix que de tester avec une clé USB neuve, car une panne des ports USB dans un Mac est extrêmement rare. Depuis combien de temps tu as cette clé, quelle marque, quelle capacité ?


J'ai des marques neuves une recemment acheté elle monte puis rien apres faut attendre deux trois jours pour la revoir, elle marche tres. bien sur mon MacBook Air ce qui me donne a reflechir?

ADATA C906/16GB

SanDisk


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2019)

Utilise celle qui te servait, connecte-là et tu lances Utilitaire de disque. Tu sélectionnes la racine en 1) de la clé USB _(encadré en rouge)_, un clic sur Effacer en 2)...



...tu donnes un nom explicite, tu sélectionnes le format MS-DOS (FAT)...



...en sélectionnant en dessous, impérativement Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR) et un clic sur Effacer en 3)...




...et vois ce qu'il se passe avec cette clé.


----------



## malika123 (25 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Utilise celle qui te servait, connecte-là et tu lances Utilitaire de disque. Tu sélectionnes la racine en 1) de la clé USB _(encadré en rouge)_, un clic sur Effacer en 2)...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 139411
> 
> ...


Je viens de la formater sur MacBook Air demain je le ferais sur imac merci de bon coeur.


----------



## malika123 (26 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Utilise celle qui te servait, connecte-là et tu lances Utilitaire de disque. Tu sélectionnes la racine en 1) de la clé USB _(encadré en rouge)_, un clic sur Effacer en 2)...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 139411
> 
> ...


Bonjour je viens de brancher ma clé sur mon imac elle ne monte pas et dire que je l'ai formaté hier em fat32 enregistrement de demarrage principal (MBR), et je ne vois pas ma clé usb monte.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Bonjour je viens de brancher ma clé sur mon imac elle ne monte pas et dire que je l'ai formaté hier em fat32 enregistrement de demarrage principal (MBR), et je ne vois pas ma clé usb monte.


Ah bon ? Tu connectes la clé USB dans ton iMac, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat, tu connais la suite.


----------



## malika123 (26 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon ? Tu connectes la clé USB dans ton iMac, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


j'ai lancé dejà le terminal et ça ne donne rien comme materiel externe donc la clé n'est pas reconnue 


```
SAISs-iMac:~ saismalika$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

utilitaire de disque meme chose je ne vois que mon dd. 



je ne sais vraiment pas d'ou ça vient ce probleme vraiment plus rien?????

j'ai fait un SMC rien, 

NVRAM/PRAM idem?????


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> ADATA C906/16GB


Pour moi, cette marque c'est poubelle ! Oui je suis radical, tu ferais bien mieux d'acheter une clé USB de marque, j'ai des EMTEC et SanDisk qui ne m'ont jamais posé le moindre problème, bref achète une marque qui a pignon sur rue. Je doute fortement que le problème provienne des ports USB, mais il y restera une réserve tant que tu n'auras utilisé une autre marque avec un modèle neuf !


----------



## malika123 (26 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, cette marque c'est poubelle ! Oui je suis radical, tu ferais bien mieux d'acheter une clé USB de marque, j'ai des EMTEC et SanDisk qui ne m'ont jamais posé le moindre problème, bref achète une marque qui a pignon sur rue. Je doute fortement que le problème provienne des ports USB, mais il y restera une réserve tant que tu n'auras utilisé une autre marque avec un modèle neuf !


Donc tu prevois une nouvelle clé de marque!!!! 

je veux rajouter une petite remarque est ce que mac os sierra peut desactiver les ports USB?


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je veux rajouter une petite remarque est ce que mac os sierra peut desactiver les ports USB?


Non, ni aucune version de d'OS X ou de macOS.


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Donc tu prevois une nouvelle clé de marque!!!!
> 
> je veux rajouter une petite remarque est ce que mac os sierra peut desactiver les ports USB?


Bonjour 
j'ai pas encore changer de marque pour le moment, juste quand j'ai allumé mon mac en inserant ma clé usb il y'a qu'un seul port sur quatre ports qui fonctionnent, les autres non!!!


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> j'ai pas encore changer de marque pour le moment, juste quand j'ai allumé mon mac en inserant ma clé usb il y'a qu'un seul port sur quatre ports qui fonctionnent, les autres non!!!


La petite carte qui supporte les 4 ports USB soit fonctionne sur tous les ports, soit ne fonctionne pas du tout. Je te conseille sérieusement d'investir dans des clés USB de marque, parce que depuis un moment on tourne en rond avec tes anciennes clés !


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> La petite carte qui supporte les 4 ports USB soit fonctionne sur tous les ports, soit ne fonctionne pas du tout. Je te conseille sérieusement d'investir dans des clés USB de marque, parce que depuis un moment on tourne en rond avec tes anciennes clés !


OK OK OK j'ai tres bien compris grand merci!!!!


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> OK OK OK j'ai tres bien compris grand merci!!!!


Juste pour confirmer, tu déconnectes tout sur les ports USB, sauf ton clavier filaire si tu en as un. Tu connectes ta clé USB, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
system_profiler SPUSBDataType
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Quel est le résultat qui sera très détaillé ?


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Juste pour confirmer, tu déconnectes tout sur les ports USB, sauf ton clavier filaire si tu en as un. Tu connectes ta clé USB, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ```
> system_profiler SPUSBDataType
> ...


clavier sans fil avec la souris donc uniquement port usb pour les clés voici le resultat:


```
USB 2.0 Bus:

      Host Controller Driver: AppleUSBEHCIPCI
      PCI Device ID: 0x1c26
      PCI Revision ID: 0x0005
      PCI Vendor ID: 0x8086

        Hub:

          Product ID: 0x2514
          Vendor ID: 0x0424  (SMSC)
          Version: 0.03
          Speed: Up to 480 Mb/sec
          Location ID: 0xfd100000 / 1
          Current Available (mA): 500
          Current Required (mA): 2
          Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
          Built-In: Yes

            IR Receiver:

              Product ID: 0x8242
              Vendor ID: 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.)
              Version: 0.16
              Speed: Up to 1.5 Mb/sec
              Manufacturer: Apple Computer, Inc.
              Location ID: 0xfd120000 / 3
              Current Available (mA): 500
              Current Required (mA): 100
              Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
              Built-In: Yes

            Card Reader:

              Product ID: 0x8403
              Vendor ID: 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.)
              Version: 98.33
              Serial Number: 000000009833
              Speed: Up to 480 Mb/sec
              Manufacturer: Apple
              Location ID: 0xfd110000 / 2
              Current Available (mA): 500
              Current Required (mA): 500
              Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
              Built-In: Yes

    USB 2.0 Bus:

      Host Controller Driver: AppleUSBEHCIPCI
      PCI Device ID: 0x1c2d
      PCI Revision ID: 0x0005
      PCI Vendor ID: 0x8086

        FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in):

          Product ID: 0x850b
          Vendor ID: 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.)
          Version: 7.55
          Serial Number: CC2B7807YFDGGDLP
          Speed: Up to 480 Mb/sec
          Manufacturer: Apple Inc.
          Location ID: 0xfa200000 / 2
          Current Available (mA): 500
          Current Required (mA): 500
          Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
          Built-In: Yes

        Hub:

          Product ID: 0x2514
          Vendor ID: 0x0424  (SMSC)
          Version: 0.03
          Speed: Up to 480 Mb/sec
          Location ID: 0xfa100000 / 1
          Current Available (mA): 500
          Current Required (mA): 2
          Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
          Built-In: Yes

            UDisk           :

              Product ID: 0x1234
              Vendor ID: 0xabcd
              Version: 1.00
              Speed: Up to 480 Mb/sec
              Manufacturer: General
              Location ID: 0xfa120000 / 5
              Current Available (mA): 500
              Current Required (mA): 100
              Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
              Media:
                UDisk:
                  Capacity: 8,08 GB (8 084 520 960 bytes)
                  Removable Media: Yes
                  BSD Name: disk1
                  Logical Unit: 0
                  Partition Map Type: MBR (Master Boot Record)
                  USB Interface: 0
                  Volumes:
                    SAIS MALIKA:
                      Capacity: 8,08 GB (8 084 488 192 bytes)
                      Available: 8,07 GB (8 067 805 184 bytes)
                      Writable: Yes
                      File System: MS-DOS FAT32
                      BSD Name: disk1s1
                      Mount Point: /Volumes/SAIS MALIKA
                      Content: DOS_FAT_32
                      Volume UUID: AD3BCCC4-E0C3-38F9-946A-4DB30F650E9D

            BRCM2046 Hub:

              Product ID: 0x4500
              Vendor ID: 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.)
              Version: 1.00
              Speed: Up to 12 Mb/sec
              Manufacturer: Apple Inc.
              Location ID: 0xfa110000 / 3
              Current Available (mA): 500
              Current Required (mA): 94
              Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
              Built-In: Yes

                Bluetooth USB Host Controller:

                  Product ID: 0x8215
                  Vendor ID: 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.)
                  Version: 2.08
                  Serial Number: 040CCEEEB75A
                  Speed: Up to 12 Mb/sec
                  Manufacturer: Apple Inc.
                  Location ID: 0xfa111000 / 4
                  Current Available (mA): 500
                  Current Required (mA): 0
                  Extra Operating Current (mA): 0
                  Built-In: Yes
```


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

Ta clé USB de 8 Go est bien présente...


malika123 a dit:


> UDisk:
> Capacity: 8,08 GB (8 084 520 960 bytes)
> Removable Media: Yes
> BSD Name: disk1
> ...


...et elle est bien formatée en Table MBR en FAT32. Par curiosité quelle est la couleur du détrompeur ?


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ta clé USB de 8 Go est bien présente...
> 
> ...et elle est bien formatée en Table MBR en FAT32. Par curiosité quelle est la couleur du détrompeur ?
> 
> ...


le détrompeur est de couleur noir


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> le détrompeur est de couleur noir


Donc en USB 2.0 et elle ne monte pas sur ton Bureau ? J'avoue que je ne comprends pas ton problème ?


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Donc en USB 2.0 et elle ne monte pas sur ton Bureau ? J'avoue que je ne comprends pas ton problème ?


Mon probleme je me suis investie j'ai acheté une clé de marque HP et un hub, la clé monte le plus normal USB 2.0 ET UN HUB 4 PORTS USB 3.0 je vois toutes mes clés sur le bureau il me reste la partie bootcamp ou comme on a dit plus haut installer windows sans bootcamp la creation d'une clé bootable et commencer l'installation.


```
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            GSP1RMCPRXFRER_FR_DVD  *3.3 GB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 HP v152w                31.0 GB    disk2s1
```


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> il me reste la partie bootcamp ou comme on a dit plus haut installer windows sans bootcamp la creation d'une clé bootable et commencer l'installation.


C'est quoi cette version...




...de Windows ? De plus, il ne faut pas monter le fichier .iso sur le Bureau.


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> C'est quoi cette version...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 139783
> 
> ...


Mon DVD d'origine windows 7 j'ai testé tous mes drivers lecteur DVD et USB juste pour montrer que tout monte sans plus.


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Mon DVD d'origine windows 7 j'ai testé tous mes drivers lecteur DVD et USB juste pour montrer que tout monte sans plus.


Négatif, avec ta version de macOS en cours l'installation ne se fera pas ! Si tu ne suis pas ce que je te mentionne, je baisse les bras. Une version de Windows 7 ne peut s'installer qu'avec un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC en utilisant le SuperDrive d'un iMac. Il est impossible de faire l'installation en utilisant un fichier .iso.

Des fois je me demande si je suis assez clair, comme dans cette réponse #58 ?


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, avec ta version de macOS en cours l'installation ne se fera pas ! Si tu ne suis pas ce que je te mentionne, je baisse les bras. Une version de Windows 7 ne peut s'installer qu'avec un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC en utilisant le SuperDrive d'un iMac. Il est impossible de faire l'installation en utilisant un fichier .iso.



J'ai un suoerdrive d'origine Mac et j'ai un vrai pc et une version d'origine même j'ai pas entamé du tout l'installation voila je suis tout doucement .
Pas lieu de s'énerver STP.


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> J'ai un suoerdrive d'origine Mac et j'ai un vrai pc et une version d'origine même j'ai pas entamé du tout l'installation voila je suis tout doucement .
> Pas lieu de s'énerver STP.


Relis, tu ne peux pas installer une version de Windows 7 avec macOS High Sierra !


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Relis, tu ne peux pas installer une version de Windows 7 avec macOS High Sierra !


On s'est dit en premier windows10


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> On s'est dit en premier windows10


On tourne en rond ! Pourquoi ce fichier .iso de Windows 7 est monté sur ton Bureau, car il n'y a aucune raison valable ?


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> On tourne en rond ! Pourquoi ce fichier .iso de Windows 7 est monté sur ton Bureau, car il n'y a aucune raison valable ?


Un dvd sans plus nullement l'inttention de l'installer je testais mon materiel voilà que je me fais avoir pour rien, POURQUOI!!!!! on s'est bien dit des le debut que sierra ou high sierra compatible uniquement avec win10 je ne vois pas pourquoi tout ça, !!!!!


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Un dvd sans plus nullement l'inttention de l'installer je testais mon materiel voilà que je me fais avoir pour rien, POURQUOI!!!!! on s'est bien dit des le debut que sierra ou high sierra compatible uniquement avec win10 je ne vois pas pourquoi tout ça, !!!!!


Parce qu'on tourne en rond depuis belle lurette. Tu as un iMac de 2011 que je connais plus que bien, puisque j'en ai eu un, donc je connais très bien les impossibilités. De plus, tu as un problème avec une ou des clés USB, je ne sais toujours pas très précisément ou tu en es ? Pour résumé, je précise dans 2 messages en tête de section ce qu'il faut faire et a suivre à la lettre.

Il faut lire, lire et relire, car je mentionne aussi qu'avec un vieux MBP de 2010 une installation se fait sans problème particulier.


----------



## malika123 (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Parce qu'on tourne en rond depuis belle lurette. Tu as un iMac de 2011 que je connais plus que bien, puisque j'en ai eu un, donc je connais très bien les impossibilités. De plus, tu as un problème avec une ou des clés USB, je ne sais toujours pas très précisément ou tu en es ? Pour résumé, je précise dans 2 messages en tête de section ce qu'il faut faire et a suivre à la lettre.
> 
> Il faut lire, lire et relire, car je mentionne aussi qu'avec un vieux MBP de 2010 une installation se fait sans problème particulier.
> 
> ...


je le ferais demain car là je suis crevée en plus bon bref, je suivrais a la lettre jusqu'a demarrer windows10.


----------



## malika123 (30 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour 

je pense que je vais abandonner avec tout ce que j'ai fait hier, mes usb de nouveaux ont disparus ce matin, apres les avoir monté je ne les vois plus, vraiment je comprend plus rien. 

Je m'excuse pour tout belle journée.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je pense que je vais abandonner avec tout ce que j'ai fait hier, mes usb de nouveaux ont disparus ce matin, apres les avoir monté je ne les vois plus, vraiment je comprend plus rien.


J'ai vu que tu avais un HUB, déjà à la base si on utilise Assistant Boot Camp, il refusera de faire l'installation, car il considérera à juste titre que c'est du matériel USB et bloquera.

La clé USB que je te mentionnais plus haut, comme elle était visible et dans le bon format, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu n'as pas continué à faire la suite ?


----------



## malika123 (30 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai vu que tu avais un HUB, déjà à la base si on utilise Assistant Boot Camp, il refusera de faire l'installation, car il considérera à juste titre que c'est du matériel USB et bloquera.
> 
> La clé USB que je te mentionnais plus haut, comme elle était visible et dans le bon format, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu n'as pas continué à faire la suite ?


ce n'est pas que j'ai pas continuer a le faire non bien le contraire j'ai patienté tout ce temps pour qu'a la fin mes usb se desactive il faut etre a ma place crois moi, je ne sais plus je patiente encore dans l'espoir que cette fameuse clé refait surface jusqu'a ce que je comprenne d'ou vient le probleme etre *INFORMATICIENNE ET NE PAS CONNAITRE LA CAUSE A QUOI BON MON DIPLOME INGENIEUR!!!!!!!*


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

@malika123
Je voudrais en avoir le coeur net sur le modèle exact que tu possèdes, tu lances le Terminal et tu tapes cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.

De plus, que dit /A propos de ce Mac ? Fais une copie écran de la fenêtre, histoire de vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de divergence.


----------



## malika123 (30 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @malika123
> Je voudrais en avoir le coeur net sur le modèle exact que tu possèdes, tu lances le Terminal et tu tapes cette commande...
> 
> ```
> ...




```
hw.model: iMac12,1
```




je pense que tu as tout devant toi.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je pense que tu as tout devant toi.


Donc pas de problème, j'étais persuadé que c'était un 27", mais c'est ce modèle-là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...inch-aluminum-mid-2011-thunderbolt-specs.html

Chez iFixit pour le démontage/remontage il n'y a pas mieux comme tutoriel... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_21.5"_EMC_2428

Bien, sur une carte mère de n'importe quel iMac les ports USB, Firewire, Thunderbolt et Ethernet sont solidaires de la carte. Alors, soit lesdits connecteurs sont encrassés, soit il y a une défaillance de la puce de gestion et dans ce cas tu ne peux rien faire. Si en connectant un HUB comme tu l'as fait, ton problème persiste, ce qui semble le cas, je ne vois pas autre chose.





Mais il se peut que les fichiers système de ta version en cours de macOS Sierra soient très corrompus. Ça ne servira à rien de tenter de faire des réparations ! Le plus radical et pour éliminer toute cause venant de la part de fichiers système qu'il serait judicieux de sauvegarder tes données personnelles, bien entendu dans un disque dur USB, puis de faire une réinstallation complète de macOS Sierra. Il est bien entendu que cette nouvelle installation devra passer impérativement par un formatage du disque dur interne.

Pour moi ce sera la dernière possibilité, car ça éliminera une corruption des fichiers système. A toi de voir maintenant ce que tu souhaites faire. Sur le fond, ça te permettrait de répartir sur une base saine et exempte de tout dysfonctionnement. Moi aussi je suis têtu et comme dans un match de foot, tant que le coup de sifflet final n'est pas donné, je continue à jouer.


----------



## malika123 (30 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Donc pas de problème, j'étais persuadé que c'était un 27", mais c'est ce modèle-là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...inch-aluminum-mid-2011-thunderbolt-specs.html
> 
> Chez iFixit pour le démontage/remontage il n'y a pas mieux comme tutoriel... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_21.5"_EMC_2428
> 
> ...


t'Inquiète si tetue que toi, je peux aller meme au prolongation j'y tient vraiment a resoudre mon probleme coute que coute, et qui tente rien n'aura rien, mais avec mes données actuelles ça aprend beaucoup de temps la sauvegarde je suis a un espace de  491 Go utilisé est ce evident, tout mon travail est dedans ????? si non formater et tout le reste je sais le faire!!!!


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> t'Inquiète si tetue que toi, je peux aller meme au prolongation j'y tient vraiment a resoudre mon probleme coute que coute, et qui tente rien n'aura rien, mais avec mes données actuelles ça aprend beaucoup de temps la sauvegarde je suis a un espace de 491 Go utilisé est ce evident, tout mon travail est dedans ????? si non formater et tout le reste je sais le faire!!!!


Il te faudrait à disposition un disque dur USB de 500 Go minimum _(je déconseille)_, voire de 1 To pour être tranquille et le plus sage serait de faire un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner _(gratuit pendant 30 jours)_ ou SuperDuper! _(gratuit mais sans la sauvegarde incrémentale)_ les liens sont dans ma signature. Là au moins tu auras une roue de secours pour redémarrer dessus et tout restaurer.


----------



## malika123 (30 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il te faudrait à disposition un disque dur USB de 500 Go minimum _(je déconseille)_, voire de 1 To pour être tranquille et le plus sage serait de faire un clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner _(gratuit pendant 30 jours)_ ou SuperDuper! _(gratuit mais sans la sauvegarde incrémentale)_ les liens sont dans ma signature. Là au moins tu auras une roue de secours pour redémarrer dessus et tout restaurer.


 pas de probleme pour disque dur externe j'en ai de 01TO esperant juste que l'entrée USB  fonctionne correctement, faut pas oublier que le probleme est aussi là, merci pour les conseils.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> pas de probleme pour disque dur externe j'en ai de 01TO esperant juste que l'entrée USB fonctionne correctement, faut pas oublier que le probleme est aussi là, merci pour les conseils.


Je sais, mais si ton disque dur monte tout de suite sans problème sur le Bureau, il n'y aura aucun souci lors du clonage.


----------



## malika123 (30 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je sais, mais si ton disque dur monte tout de suite sans problème sur le Bureau, il n'y aura aucun souci lors du clonage.


je l'espere de bon coeur esperant que les choses iront dans le sens qu'on veut MERCI!!!


----------



## malika123 (2 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je sais, mais si ton disque dur monte tout de suite sans problème sur le Bureau, il n'y aura aucun souci lors du clonage.


Bonjour 
je m'excuse pour ce silence juste j'ai du travail, voilà une idée m'est passé par la tete est ce qu'il existe moyen de mettre a jour les ports usb, tels qu'on trouve dans la bibliotheque extension du system


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je m'excuse pour ce silence juste j'ai du travail, voilà une idée m'est passé par la tete est ce qu'il existe moyen de mettre a jour les ports usb, tels qu'on trouve dans la bibliotheque extension du system


Non ! On ne bidouille en aucun cas les fichiers .kext qui sont des fichiers système. Si tu ne prends pas la décision de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_ incluant un formatage de ton disque dur interne, tu continueras de tourner en rond. C'est la seule possibilité de vérifier qu'en repartant d'une version saine d'incriminer ou pas un problème avec les ports USB.


----------



## malika123 (2 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non ! On ne bidouille en aucun cas les fichiers .kext qui sont des fichiers système. Si tu ne prends pas la décision de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_ incluant un formatage de ton disque dur interne, tu continueras de tourner en rond. C'est la seule possibilité de vérifier qu'en repartant d'une version saine d'incriminer ou pas un problème avec les ports USB.


Juste terminer cette urgence là je travaille chez moi a cause des ports usb,  je transfert mon travail par mail pas evident NON!!! apres je m'y mettrais a tete reposée  MERCI AUSSI .


----------



## malika123 (6 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non ! On ne bidouille en aucun cas les fichiers .kext qui sont des fichiers système. Si tu ne prends pas la décision de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_ incluant un formatage de ton disque dur interne, tu continueras de tourner en rond. C'est la seule possibilité de vérifier qu'en repartant d'une version saine d'incriminer ou pas un problème avec les ports USB.


je suis là a attendre que mes ports usb repondent afin que je puisse passer a carbone copy clonne mais rien a ce que je vois, vraiment je ne sais plus quoi faire avec ce probleme qui dure depuis le mois de juillet!!!! vraiment fatiguée!


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je suis là a attendre que mes ports usb repondent afin que je puisse passer a carbone copy clonne mais rien a ce que je vois, vraiment je ne sais plus quoi faire avec ce probleme qui dure depuis le mois de juillet!!!! vraiment fatiguée!


Ce qui est étonnant est que ce soit uniquement que les ports USB, car le port Ethernet fonctionne. Est-ce que tu as testé avec un cordon USB neuf ?


----------



## malika123 (6 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ce qui est étonnant est que ce soit uniquement que les ports USB, car le port Ethernet fonctionne. Est-ce que tu as testé avec un cordon USB neuf ?


j"ai dejà essayé le hub tu te rappel ça a fonctionné le lendemain tout a disparu vraiment je ne sais plus quoi faire!!!!! cordon usb pour charger mon iphone ça marche le probleme juste avec les clés sur makboop tout marche sur imac tout bloque bizare!


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> j"ai dejà essayé le hub tu te rappel


Oui et justement je n'ai pas confiance dans ton HUB, d'où un test avec un cordon USB neuf.


----------



## malika123 (6 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Oui et justement je n'ai pas confiance dans ton HUB, d'où un test avec un cordon USB neuf.


j"ai tout tenté il me semble demain il rentre en reparation je pense avoir epuisé toute mon energie pour rien, j'ai tout acheté j'ai tout essayé je pense que le repos des guerriers est merité!!!


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> j"ai tout tenté il me semble demain il rentre en reparation je pense avoir epuisé toute mon energie pour rien, j'ai tout acheté j'ai tout essayé je pense que le repos des guerriers est merité!!!


Pour rien, non. Par contre, s'il part en réparation, lorsque tu le récupéreras, je serais curieux de savoir ce qui aura été fait. Les ports USB étant soudés sur la carte mère comme je le mentionne en réponse #101, hormis changer la carte mère, je ne vois ce qu'il pourrait être fait d'autre ? J'avoue que ça m'intrigue.


----------



## malika123 (7 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pour rien, non. Par contre, s'il part en réparation, lorsque tu le récupéreras, je serais curieux de savoir ce qui aura été fait. Les ports USB étant soudés sur la carte mère comme je le mentionne en réponse #101, hormis changer la carte mère, je ne vois ce qu'il pourrait être fait d'autre ? J'avoue que ça m'intrigue.


je te ferais savoir quel etait le probleme mais ce qui m'etonne le plus le courant passe mais la clé ne monte pas!!!!! je trouve ça bizzare!


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je te ferais savoir quel etait le probleme mais ce qui m'etonne le plus le courant passe mais la clé ne monte pas!!!!! je trouve ça bizzare!


J'attends avec grande impatience le résultat des courses.


----------



## malika123 (7 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> J'attends avec grande impatience le résultat des courses.


comment on n'a pas pensé au "firmware" a faire une mise a jour ??


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> comment on n'a pas pensé au "firmware" a faire une mise a jour ??


Pourquoi le firmware, tu n'es pas sous Windows, il faut oublier ! Si tu n'as aucune mise à jour de sécurité proposée uniquement que par App Store, alors ton iMac est à jour. Non, pour moi, tous les tests n'ont été faits ou alors pas clairement précisés...
1) que se passe-t-il après une réinstallation de macOS par-dessus celle en cours ?
2) que se passe-t-il avec le branchement d'un clavier filaire, est-il reconnu ?
3) que se passe-t-il avec une clé USB neuve, est-elle reconnue ?
4) que se passe-t-il avec un autre disque dur ne t'appartenant pas avec un cordon USB neuf, est-il reconnu ?
5) que se passe-t-il en connectant un matériel Thunderbolt, est-il reconnu ?
6) que se passe-t-il avec un câble Ethernet, est-ce que la connexion est fiable et stable ?

- si sur les 4 ports USB, les résultats sont négatifs, alors c'est la puce _(petit circuit intégré)_ soudée sur la carte mère qui pose problème et là pas d'autres choix que de changer la carte mère !
- si le port Thunderbolt et le port Ethernet fonctionnent correctement, c'est bien la puce des ports USB le coeur du problème.

Il faut éliminer toutes les causes possibles et faire des tests dans chaque cas de figure, sinon on tourne en rond.


----------



## malika123 (8 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi le firmware, tu n'es pas sous Windows, il faut oublier ! Si tu n'as aucune mise à jour de sécurité proposée uniquement que par App Store, alors ton iMac est à jour. Non, pour moi, tous les tests n'ont été faits ou alors pas clairement précisés...
> 1) que se passe-t-il après une réinstallation de macOS par-dessus celle en cours ?
> 2) que se passe-t-il avec le branchement d'un clavier filaire, est-il reconnu ?
> 3) que se passe-t-il avec une clé USB neuve, est-elle reconnue ?
> ...


1) que se passe-t-il après une réinstallation de macOS par-dessus celle en cours ?

je ne veux pas tenter une reinstallation tant que je doute que le problème soit hard.

2) que se passe-t-il avec le branchement d'un clavier filaire, est-il reconnu ?

il ne monte pas sauf si je dois démarrer avec .
3) que se passe-t-il avec une clé USB neuve, est-elle reconnue ?

deja testé et après 24h00 elle a disparu .

4) que se passe-t-il avec un autre disque dur ne t'appartenant pas avec un cordon USB neuf, est-il reconnu ?

j'ai essayé avec disque data il reconnait apres il disparait comme le cas des usb.

5) que se passe-t-il en connectant un matériel Thunderbolt, est-il reconnu ?
Oui 
6) que se passe-t-il avec un câble Ethernet, est-ce que la connexion est fiable et stable ?

tout est bien, connexion très bien, haut débit sans coupure mème connexion wifi aucun problème 



et la je reviens a toi, et c'est fort probable que la puce des ports usb,  du moment que le courant passe mais la clé ne monte pas donc le décodage des information ne passe pas, 

voilà si c'est la carte mere qu'il faut changer a la bonheur car je ne veux pas formater du moment que toutes les mises a jours ont ete faite et s'il y'a du nouveau j'ai un message dans mes activités.

Merci Locke.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> je ne veux pas tenter une reinstallation tant que je doute que le problème soit hard.


Négatif, une réinstallation passe par un redémarrage en maintenant les touches *cmd+R* et/ou *alt+cmd+R*. La première option utilise la partition de récupération contenue dans le disque dur interne, la seconde option passe par les serveurs de chez Apple. Il n'y a donc aucune connexion sur un port externe quelconque ! Donc on tourne en rond.


malika123 a dit:


> il ne monte pas sauf si je dois démarrer avec .


Donc, j'ai vraiment le sentiment qu'il y a une corruption de fichiers système, car un dysfonctionnement d'un circuit intégré n'afficherait rien du tout, même pas partiellement !


malika123 a dit:


> deja testé et après 24h00 elle a disparu .


Même réponse que la précédente.


malika123 a dit:


> j'ai essayé avec disque data il reconnait apres il disparait comme le cas des usb.


Même réponse que la précédente.


malika123 a dit:


> tout est bien, connexion très bien, haut débit sans coupure mème connexion wifi aucun problème


Donc, je ne crois pas du tout à un problème avec une défectuosité de la puce faisant la gestion de tous les ports ! J'ai un gros doute sur une indépendance des ports, mais sait-on jamais, mais jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je reste sur mon intuition.

Tant que tu ne feras pas une installation par-dessus celle en cours, tu ne seras pas fixée.


----------



## malika123 (8 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, une réinstallation passe par un redémarrage en maintenant les touches *cmd+R* et/ou *alt+cmd+R*. La première option utilise la partition de récupération contenue dans le disque dur interne, la seconde option passe par les serveurs de chez Apple. Il n'y a donc aucune connexion sur un port externe quelconque ! Donc on tourne en rond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donc tu veux dire que je dois faire une reinstallation je connais les commandes si celà resoud le probleme je ne vois pas de mal;

pourquoi quand j'analyse avec utilitaire de disque tout est bien sauf s'il y'a un autre moyen de le faire.

Locke je passe a une reinstallation d'apres toi? j'attend ton feu vert pour aller tout droit, en evitant les rond points!!!


----------



## malika123 (8 Octobre 2019)

Locke pourquoi quand je passe en mode réparation et quand je lance réinstaller Mac os j'appuie sur continuer pour que Apple contrôle mais droits rien ne se passe et quand je vois ma connexion internet je ne suis pas connecté mon adresse IP change ci joint capture écran 



La comme si il cherche à joindre dhcp alors que ma vraie config ne passe pas par dhcp


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> quand je lance réinstaller Mac os j'appuie sur continuer pour que Apple contrôle mais droits rien ne se passe et quand je vois ma connexion internet je ne suis pas connecté mon adresse IP change ci joint capture écran


Alors il va falloir se résoudre à admettre que c'est bien la puce _(circuit intégré)_ qui gère tous les ports qui est bien le coeur de ton problème et là pas d'autre choix que de changer la carte mère. Ce petit circuit ne se répare pas comme ça.


----------



## malika123 (8 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Alors il va falloir se résoudre à admettre que c'est bien la puce _(circuit intégré)_ qui gère tous les ports qui est bien le coeur de ton problème et là pas d'autre choix que de changer la carte mère. Ce petit circuit ne se répare pas comme ça.


Locke si je te dis je suis fatiguée de tout ça!!!! j'essaie de tenir le coup car mon travail la dessus l'informatique c'est piocher a chaque fois qu'il y'a du nouveau.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Locke si je te dis je suis fatiguée de tout ça!!!! j'essaie de tenir le coup car mon travail la dessus l'informatique c'est piocher a chaque fois qu'il y'a du nouveau.


Je comprends, mais là le tour de ce qui me paraît possible est fait.


----------



## malika123 (8 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je comprends, mais là le tour de ce qui me paraît possible est fait.


Locke dis moi est ce qu'un virus peut bloquer les ports usb!!!!!! ou bien ça aussi il faut l'ecarter?


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Locke dis moi est ce qu'un virus peut bloquer les ports usb!!!!!! ou bien ça aussi il faut l'ecarter?


Non, pas du tout. Comme tu ne peux pas démarrer correctement depuis cmd+R et/ou alt+cmd+R et depuis une clé USB, un disque dur externe, les carottes sont bien cuites. Je suppose que tu as fait les classiques SMC et NVRAM ? Le dernier recours est de voir ce qu'il se passe en démarrant en mode sans échec, les liens sont dans ma signature. Vois ce qu'il se passe en connectant du matériel USB. Mais je n'y crois pas du tout !


----------



## malika123 (16 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Non, pas du tout. Comme tu ne peux pas démarrer correctement depuis cmd+R et/ou alt+cmd+R et depuis une clé USB, un disque dur externe, les carottes sont bien cuites. Je suppose que tu as fait les classiques SMC et NVRAM ? Le dernier recours est de voir ce qu'il se passe en démarrant en mode sans échec, les liens sont dans ma signature. Vois ce qu'il se passe en connectant du matériel USB. Mais je n'y crois pas du tout !


Bonsoir Locke mon imac est rentré en reparation, tout a ete demonté le probleme la carte mere des ports USB donc isolé elle sera changé avec une nouvelle voilà d'ou venait mes pannes, 


Moi ce que je conseille pou rceux qui ont un probleme de ports pas la peine de passer par les contrôles SMC NVRAM PRAM, le mieux serait de tester ses ports avec un connaisseur en maintenance, car j'ai  tourné en rond depuis le mois de juillet.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> 1) Bonsoir Locke mon imac est rentré en reparation, tout a ete demonté le probleme la carte mere des ports USB donc isolé elle sera changé avec une nouvelle voilà d'ou venait mes pannes,
> 
> 
> 2) Moi ce que je conseille pou rceux qui ont un probleme de ports pas la peine de passer par les contrôles SMC NVRAM PRAM, le mieux serait de tester ses ports avec un connaisseur en maintenance, car j'ai tourné en rond depuis le mois de juillet.


1) Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, mais il faut vraiment ne pas avoir de chance pour avoir une telle panne qui est rarissime
2) Hormis faire faire un test dans un Apple Store, aucun utilisateur ne peut détecter une panne matérielle


----------



## malika123 (16 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> 1) Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, mais il faut vraiment ne pas avoir de chance pour avoir une telle panne qui est rarissime
> 2) Hormis faire faire un test dans un Apple Store, aucun utilisateur ne peut détecter une panne matérielle


mais regarde ou est ce que j'en suis enfin dieu merci juste carte mere des ports usb enfin, merci pour ce long parcours qu'on a fait ensemble Locke.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2019)

Cette panne est vraiment rarissime et ce n'est que lors d'un ASD dans un Apple Store que l'on peut le savoir. Le pire dans tout ça est que c'est bien la puce de gestion sur la carte mère qui est défectueuse et qu'il faille la changer, car cette puce est soudée.


----------



## malika123 (18 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Cette panne est vraiment rarissime et ce n'est que lors d'un ASD dans un Apple Store que l'on peut le savoir. Le pire dans tout ça est que c'est bien la puce de gestion sur la carte mère qui est défectueuse et qu'il faille la changer, car cette puce est soudée.


J'ai ete voir mon imac en maintenance il m'a montré tout en piece la carte mere il m'a montré là ou etait le probleme toute la partie port USB et c'est la puce de gestion juste la partie il me l'a bien montré j'ai eu un bon coup au niveau de imac sincerement celà m'a rendu malade.


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> juste la partie il me l'a bien montré


Donc la zone que je te mentionnais sur la photo de la réponse #101. Ce type de panne est vraiment rarissime et c'est rageant, car il faut changer toute la carte mère.


----------



## malika123 (18 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Donc la zone que je te mentionnais sur la photo de la réponse #101. Ce type de panne est vraiment rarissime et c'est rageant, car il faut changer toute la carte mère.






cette partie en rouge j'ai pas d'autre choix!!!!!!


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> cette partie en rouge j'ai pas d'autre choix!!!!!!


C'est bien celle que je te mentionne.


----------



## malika123 (20 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien celle que je te mentionne.


mais d'apres service maintenance pas toute la carte mere qui va etre changé juste partie USB demain j'aurais la reponse finale pour la reparation.


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> mais d'apres service maintenance pas toute la carte mere qui va etre changé juste partie USB demain j'aurais la reponse finale pour la reparation.


Tu as été dans quel service de maintenance, un App Store ou magasin habilité. Par défaut, dans un Apple Store, il n'est pas fait ce type de réparation, c'est le changement de la carte mère.


----------



## malika123 (31 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as été dans quel service de maintenance, un App Store ou magasin habilité. Par défaut, dans un Apple Store, il n'est pas fait ce type de réparation, c'est le changement de la carte mère.


Bonjour j'ai ete dans un magasin habilité il n'est pas question de carte mere juste de la partie des ports usb on a essayé deux pièces elles n'ont pas montés on essaie toujours, si au pire des cas on trouve pas, on passe au changement de la carte mere.J'ai pas le choix.


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai ete dans un magasin habilité il n'est pas question de carte mere juste de la partie des ports usb on a essayé deux pièces elles n'ont pas montés on essaie toujours, si au pire des cas on trouve pas, on passe au changement de la carte mere.J'ai pas le choix.


Pour moi, c'est bien la puce de gestion qui malheureusement est soudée sur la carte mère.


----------



## malika123 (1 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est bien la puce de gestion qui malheureusement est soudée sur la carte mère.


Ce que je lui ai dit il m'a dit non, l'alimentation a usé les ports usb, si non ni circuit ni la puce???? je suis toujours dans un long tunnel!


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2019)

malika123 a dit:


> Ce que je lui ai dit il m'a dit non, l'alimentation a usé les ports usb, si non ni circuit ni la puce???? je suis toujours dans un long tunnel!


Eh bien, avec une telle réponse je vais me mettre réparateur indépendant !  Au final, avec ce réparateur cela va se terminer par un changement de carte mère avec une facture salée ! Si tu peux, change de réparateur.


----------



## malika123 (1 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, avec une telle réponse je vais me mettre réparateur indépendant !  Au final, avec ce réparateur cela va se terminer par un changement de carte mère avec une facture salée ! Si tu peux, change de réparateur.


ce que je compte faire car il a proposé la solution de la carte mere si ça passe pas, et dire que j'ai insisté sur la puce!!!


----------



## Freshdesh (7 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Relis ma réponse #2. Le boot de démarrage que macOS gère pour macOS et Windows est corrompu et tu ne peux rien faire, d'autant plus que ta version de Windows 7 exige une copie d'un DVD. Même si tu insères ce DVD il ne te sera pas possible de faire quoi ce soit, relis : le boot de démarrage que macOS gère est corrompu et impossible d'en faire la réparation. Tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de supprimer la partition Windows et de recommencer.



Je suis catégorique sur tel type de comportement. Il ne faut pas cibler la lune pour rien au final. Il faut garder Windows à Windows.


----------



## malika123 (6 Janvier 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, avec une telle réponse je vais me mettre réparateur indépendant !  Au final, avec ce réparateur cela va se terminer par un changement de carte mère avec une facture salée ! Si tu peux, change de réparateur.


Bonjour Loke  je m'excuse pour le retard , juste pour te dire que mes ports usb ont été réparé sans toucher a la carte mer, là je dois installer windows sur la partie bootcamp, 

voilà encore une fois je m'excuse pour le retard.


----------



## malika123 (6 Janvier 2020)

Freshdesh a dit:


> Je suis catégorique sur tel type de comportement. Il ne faut pas cibler la lune pour rien au final. Il faut garder Windows à Windows.


il arrive u'on  a besoin de certaines applications sur windows pour des besoins bien specifique.


----------

